# Palm iiixe died WHAT SHOULD I BUY? HELP!



## LJborn (Jan 12, 2004)

I loved my Palm iiixe. It lasted for 5 years. Then it died.

I do NOT want or need anything other than a PDA. I have a cellphone and an Ipod and a very compact digital camera. 

What do I buy? I was kind of hoping to stay in the Palm line, so I could transfer all my calendar and address book entries from my computer onto the new device. But the reviews for Z22 are not good, and also I'm not willing to forgo the protective flip screen.

Looks like the Z21 also lacks the cover. 

Can anyone help me? I can't wait very long - my whole life is on the PDA, and I can't carry my desktop computer around with me!

Thanks for any and all help. The only iiixes that I can find online are 'refurbished', and I don't know what that means..... I keep these things for a long time ( 5 years for one PDA must be way above average), so want to do this right, but quickly!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Your choices are limited when it comes to basic PDA functionality and even more limited for just Palm devices. I don't what reviews you've read about the Z22, but that's the only one that comes to mind that would meet your needs. 

You could buy older Palm models on eBay, but you're taking a chance on quality. "Refurbished" means it was restored to working condition. You're not going to find a brand new in-the-box 5+ year old PDA, and even if you did, that doesn't mean it would work. Any electronic device that's sat around that long carries a risk of failure. Anything you buy used or refurbished is not going to come with much of a, if any, warranty.


----------



## LJborn (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, now I have a few more questions. What protects the screen if there isn't a flip cover, like my iiixe had? And does anyone have an opinion about the viewing/resolution? some reviews I read said it wasn't good...

I'm not a technophobe, just don't have any reason to duplicate in my PDA what I have my cellphone, ipod or camera for.... I carry the PDA and cellphone all the time, and don't want them in one device, and don't usually need my ipod or camera (could use my phone to take pictures anyway)....

So is there something else I should consider? And will I be able to synch my desktop Palm OS to the new PDA if I get a Z22?

Another question: I loved graffiti 1. I understand there is something now called graffiti 2. Is this the same sort of system, but just different?

Thanks,


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You'd have to buy a case for the PDA. They just don't make them with built-in flip covers anymore. There are good and bad reviews for everything. As I said, your options are severely limited given your criteria.

I don't know about syncing a new device with your old info. My guess is you'd at least need to upgrade the Palm software. Hopefully everything would convert.

I've never heard of Graffiti 2.


----------



## sumsum (May 2, 2007)

I know both of the pda's you mentioned.

Z22
In my opinion the Z22's screen is good (no more no less) bear in mind it is only 160x160 pixels like your IIIxe but much smaller in size. The readabiliyt on this screen is not bad.32 megs of ram which is 4 times what you have on the IIIxe and no expanssion card slot.

Z21
The biggest problem with this device is that it has NO BACKLIGHT !!!
In good conditions it has good readability also 160x160. 8 megs of ram and also no expanssion card slot.

In the competition between these two the Z22 wins bigtime.

A screen comparisson:










If I were you i would buy a new TX (299$), or a used T3 from ebay (for a lot less).

sorry i got so long hoping i helped...


----------



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

A decent Palm device which I have is the Palm Tungsten E, it is a model that if you wanted you'd have to go on eBay for, but it is a good device.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

I just got a Palm TX and it is terrific!

Contrary to some of the above remarks...it comes with a flip cover for the screen. It sells in most stores and on the Palm site for $299 but is available elsewhere (new) for about $260. It may do more than you want but the has the ability to flip sideways (landscape mode) and the graffiti area will disappear with the tick of an icon giving you full screen capability for reading books or office docs. 

Google "Palm TX" and read the reviews of these two devices to see which one you would like to use for the next 5+ years. I'd choose the Palm TX.


----------



## nortnarg (May 21, 2003)

I went from a Palm 3xe to the TX and Love it!
The wifi is the best. Now I hate my cell phone though as it wont do the bluetooth functions with the Palm. That will get fixed when my Verizon contract is up.


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

I actually saw Palm IIIxe's for sale at Fry's for $8 awhile back.


----------



## Transformer Man (Jan 6, 2008)

LJborn said:


> I loved my Palm iiixe. It lasted for 5 years. Then it died.
> 
> I do NOT want or need anything other than a PDA. I have a cellphone and an Ipod and a very compact digital camera.
> 
> ...


I have been using the Palm z22 for over a year now and it works just fine. I am like you and just wanted a basic Palm device. I purchased the clear plastic cover that surround the z22 and it works great. All the scratches from my pocket are on the plastic case and not on the Palm itself. Sure, the plastic case is flimsy, but it does its job. Here is what it looks like via Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Palm-3235WW-A...6?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1201802164&sr=8-6


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Palm TX all the way.


----------



## getoverit (Feb 16, 2008)

LJborn said:


> I loved my Palm iiixe. It lasted for 5 years. Then it died.
> 
> I do NOT want or need anything other than a PDA. I have a cellphone and an Ipod and a very compact digital camera.
> 
> ...


i would recomend you get a all in one device, if you gonna spend the money you should get all you can, try the Treo 755, you wont regret it.


----------

